# Two Convicts Caught After Late Night Escape



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Two Convicts Caught After Late Night Escape*
*







*LUDLOW, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) Two convicts were caught after escaping from the Hampden County Prerelease Center Friday morning. Around 1:00 a.m. K-9 units tracked down the second escapee just four miles from Hampden County Jail in Ludlow. Hampden County Correctional Center staff called Ludlow Police just after 11:00 p.m. on Thursday, after noticing the two convicts fled the facility. The escapees were new to the facility and still going through orientation when they walked out the side door. Ludlow Police, assisted by Massachusetts State Police, K-9 units, and Hampden County Jail Officers, caught the escapees in a wooded area by Ludlow Auto Salvage on Center Street just an hour after the correctional facility reported them missing. Both 19-years-old, Ibrahim Abdullah and Laron Wallace were county inmates. That means they were to spend less than two and half years in the correctional facility for each conviction. Keving Crowley from the Hampden County Sheriff's Department told 22News, "Possession charges of Class B substance and one of them was in a school zone as well." Sergeant Valadas of Ludlow Police said they treated the escapees as dangerous and a threat to the public because police believe they were involved in another incident reported just before 11:00 p.m. on Thursday. Two men parked at Citizen's Bank on Center Street told Ludlow Police they were approached by two men in dark clothing. The motorists told police they felt threatened when they drove away and the dark clothed men followed. Michael Scyocurka lives less than a quarter mile from where the escapees were caught, but said he's not worried. Scyocurka said, "I really don't pay much mind to it." Kevin Crowley of Hampden County Sheriff's Department said additional court charges will be put in place.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

They might want to lock that "side door".


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Two convicts were caught after escaping from the Hampden County _*Prerelease*_ Center...


I would assume that they were at the "Pre-release" center because they were soon to be released... So you serve your time and right before you get out, you break out.... Great move guys!

Another productive member of society!


----------

